# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Chùm ảnh LG Chocolate BL-40

## vanphongchothuequan1

Ngôi sao đang lên trong làng di động thời trang *LG Chocolate BL-40* nổi bật thiết kế hấp dẫn “chuẩn không cần chỉnh” thu hút mọi ánh nhìn, bề mặt phía trước liền mạch kéo dài ra tận gờ ngoài tạo cảm giác thoáng mát rộng rãi hơn hẳn. Những đường cong và phong cách sô-cô-la ngọt ngào một thời “làm mưa làm gió” tiếp tục được tái hiện qua dế cưng.
*LG Chocolate BL-40* khoe dáng màn hình gương chịu lực rộng 4 inch, công nghệ TFT và tỷ lệ 21:9 “hiếm có khó tìm” cho phép teen mình thưởng thức toàn cảnh video chất lượng cao. Đặc biệt, độ phân giải 800x345 pixel cũng tạo điều kiện cho người dùng trải nghiệm không gian di động độc đáo qua giao diện sử dụng S-Class 3D đã được tối ưu hóa để phù hợp kiểu dáng “chân dài” ấy.





​ _Kiểu dáng hấp dẫn "chuẩn không cần chỉnh" thu hút mọi ánh nhìn.




​_​ _Phong cách sô-cô-la ngọt ngào trông mới "ngon miệng" làm sao!​_​ _ ​_​ _

​_​ _Máy có kích thước 128 x 51 x 10,9 mm và nặng 129 gram.



​_​ _Kiểu dáng "chân dài" hứa hẹn chinh phục teen mình thời gian tới đây.​_​ _


<div style="text-align: center">Thiết kế LG Chocolate BL-40 phối màu đen đỏ rất thích mắt.



​</div>_​ _Màn hình lớn 4 inch tỷ lệ 21:9 hiển thị sống động.​_​ _ ​_​ _ <div style="text-align: center">

​ Chú dế sử dụng công nghệ cảm ứng điện dung, hỗ trợ cảm ứng đa điểm.



​</div>_​ _"Miếng bánh" thơm ngon quá, mặt tiền bóng bẩy chưa kìa.



​_​ _Mobile thể hiện giao diện S-Class 3D cải tiến thật tuyệt.



​_​ _Màn hình hiển thị theo chiều ngang với lượng thông tin phong phú hơn.



​_​ _Hệ thống icon màu mè được chia ra theo từng phân mục chính.



​_​ _Hoặc người dùng lựa chọn kiểu màn hình dọc thế này nè...



​_​ _Công nghệ chụp hình 5 MP, có đèn flash LED và tính năng tự động canh nét.



​_​ _Cài thêm những widget cần thiết cho dế cưng thêm tài lẻ.​_​ _ ​_​ _ ​_​

----------


## kenhanhnong

_Công nghệ chụp hình 5 MP, có đèn flash LED và tính năng tự động canh nét, như vậy em này chụp ảnh là tính năng nổi bật nhất rồi.mỗi tội nhìn em này hơi dài 
_
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
mà khi dùng thì màn hình em này có thể xoay dọc hay ngang đều được à?

----------


## datxanhmb81

cảm ứng đa điểm mà. khi xoay máy thì màn hình cũng tự xoay theo. giống iP ý!

----------


## Shop Chuyện Tình

vậy em này dài bao nhiêu bạn? khi mang em này theo có vẻ hơi bất tiện thì phải?

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

"kích thước 128 x 51 x 10,9 mm và nặng 129 gram_." --->_ dù khá dài nhưng vì thiết kế nhỏ, lại mỏng nên khi cầm vẫn vừa tay. ko nhét đc vào túi quần thui! chứ mang theo túi xách hoặc bao da thì thoải mái!

----------


## phamthaovnn

dài gần 13cm chứ ít đâu! để xem phim hay lướt wweb thì thik chứ mang theo hơi bất tiện.

----------


## nguyenhungcase

nó dài nên hơi khó nhắt túi đi xa đc

----------


## zinzu2611

thì em này được thiết kế cho phái nữ mà phái nữ toàn để điện thoại trong túi sách chứ có hay để trong túi quần hay cầm như nam giới đâu mà lo.

----------


## ngovanquang12c3

Ảnh chụp bằng *BL40*

----------


## Annhu_nguyen

ảnh chụp ko được tươi lắm![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## minhtien123

như vậy là đẹp rồi qua photoshop nữa sẽ rất đẹp

----------


## jaybee

ảnh chụp như thế là tự nhiên, [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] cam 5mp quá ổn!

----------


## kiemsl34

điện thoại chụp ảnh 5 chấm như vậy là được rồi, tươi hay không còn do chụp cảnh gì chứ bạn. chụp nhà thì làm sao tươi bằng chụp phong cảnh ý

----------


## phatthu

có vẻ em này cũng không nhiều tiện ích lắm nhỉ? nên anh em mới nói về tính năng chụp ảnh nhiều như vậy

----------

